# Do you ever rub oil into your leather strap? Is there a "best" product to use?



## watchman600

I rubbed some good quality olive oil into the back side of my Helm leather strap.
...foolishly not realizing that it would go through the holes to the front side.
So, I then had to rub some oil everywhere, and now the "tobacco" brown color is
a somewhat darker brown, but still nice.

I wanted to protect the watch against getting wet when I wash my hands,
and I wanted to make the back side more supple and soft...and so it wouldn't crack.
----
What is the RIGHT way for the future??
Do you ever do this for any of your leather straps?
And is there any problem with what I did?
And lastly, is there any way to retain the same color
(and have it not get darker)?

Thanks, everyone. Of course, I should have asked BEFORE I did this,
but better late than never.


----------



## noregrets

I've had good success with this:






MEVA - handgemachte Uhrenbänder : 10001 - Lederpflegebalsam 10ml


10001 - Lederpflegebalsam 10ml : <p><span style="font-size: small;"><span style="font-family: Tahoma;">MEVA Lederpflegebalsam reinigt, pflegt und konserviert alle



www.mevastraps.de





It does darken the strap a bit though.


----------



## watchman600

@noregrets Thanks. The picture of the leather strap next to the small jar of cream
is a very light tan brown, so that should mean that it doesn't darken the strap
more than a bit.
Is there a problem with what I did with the olive oil?


----------



## noregrets

watchman600 said:


> @noregrets Thanks. The picture of the leather strap next to the small jar of cream
> is a very light tan brown, so that should mean that it doesn't darken the strap
> more than a bit.
> Is there a problem with what I did with the olive oil?


I really don't know, but I am sure others with much more knowledge can chime in.


----------



## Melissakis

I don't own any leather strap and haven't tried it, but if I had to try something, I'd use a shoe grease like that. I use it on my boots.










It provides waterproofing on boots and treats leather quite well. It's colorless, but it surely darkens the leather over time.


----------



## watchman600

Here are some pictures of the Helm Tobacco leather...that is now somewhat darker
(though it is NOT a big deal...and still looks good), because I for some reason decided to rub good quality olive oil into it all over. I want to know the correct/proper way to treat and protect the leather straps for the future 
(in a way that won't change or darken their color). 
Reaching out...some people must have experience and knowledge in this area:




































Thanks


----------



## snowbongo




----------



## MeisterEder

I have used *Smith's Leather Balm *for years with excellent results. It is true that especially with light brown / tan straps, some darkening will occur, however, I noticed that the amount that is applied makes a big difference.

If I use an old rag and gently apply a thin layer until the strap looks uniform, the color will go back to almost original after the leather has absorbed the product (a few hours). I do this every couple of months or when I feel the leather is too dry.

When I first used the product, I rubbed it in with my thumb and used a _very _generous amount. As a result, the leather got tacky and darkened quite a bit (and mostly stayed that way for a long time). With a lighter application, not so much or not at all.

As far as olive oil goes, I have no personal experience but I think there's nothing wrong with it. Might be hard to use just a small amount though.


----------



## dfwcowboy

watchman600 said:


> @noregrets Thanks. The picture of the leather strap next to the small jar of cream
> is a very light tan brown, so that should mean that it doesn't darken the strap
> more than a bit.
> Is there a problem with what I did with the olive oil?


I don't think I'd use olive oil as it eventually goes rancid and might make the strap smell off if you used it too often. If you must use an oil product that wasn't designed specifically for leather products I think mineral oil would be a better choice. That's what I use on my wooden cutting board.

Zelos uses Horween pull-up leather I think which doesn't need much conditioning and is better if you don't condition it that often. The boots I own with Horween pull-up I almost never condition. When I do it's with Venetian Shoe Cream neutral. The president of Horween recommends this method.


----------



## Sugman

I’ve used oils/creams made for protecting leather shoes. Note, however, that they may not only darken the leather, but may also affect the color/hue of the stitching (especially white). I’ve also sprayed straps with the “waterproofing” spray that can be found at shoe stores and many other places. How well does it work? I’ve never really tested it, but the straps are still in pretty good shape after over a year.


----------



## KRedman

MeisterEder said:


> I have used *Smith's Leather Balm *for years with excellent results. It is true that especially with light brown / tan straps, some darkening will occur, however, I noticed that the amount that is applied makes a big difference.
> 
> If I use an old rag and gently apply a thin layer until the strap looks uniform, the color will go back to almost original after the leather has absorbed the product (a few hours). I do this every couple of months or when I feel the leather is too dry.
> 
> When I first used the product, I rubbed it in with my thumb and used a _very _generous amount. As a result, the leather got tacky and darkened quite a bit (and mostly stayed that way for a long time). With a lighter application, not so much or not at all.
> 
> As far as olive oil goes, I have no personal experience but I think there's nothing wrong with it. Might be hard to use just a small amount though.
> 
> View attachment 16104220


I use this for my straps and wallets. Great product.


----------



## bth1234

I noticed I had a white substance on a leather strap,. I think it must have brushed against some mayonnaise while eating, and the strap must have then absorbed the oil, which darkened the leather, and left a white mayo residue on the strap, which wiped off. Over time the strap has now faded back to the original colour, pretty much.

(Slightly edited to improve readability)


----------



## TheBearded

Yeah, I'm not gonna use olive oil.... Ever.

If you're not worried about darkening _and_ prefer an oil to a balm, try neatsfoot oil. I use it on my work boots after I've cleaned the leather to keep em in good shape. I've used it on one strap that was incredibly tough and dry with great results.










I've heard Mink Oil is another good option, though I've never tried it.


----------



## Ginseng108

Venetian Balm is wonderful on nearly any kind of leather. I use a different product for shell Cordovan.


----------



## snowbongo

Pappy's Dubbin Official Website


Makes Leather Work Better



pappysdubbin.com


----------



## Scott_DC

I treat straps just like shoe leather. Depending on the leather, usually Venetian shoe cream, or one of the Saphir polishes or creams. Brush it like a shoe. I have used edge dressing on the sides, but I usually skip that.


----------



## Jiman

I highly recommend Chamberlains Leather Milk. If you want oil, use "Formula#3".








Water Protectant No. 3 - Premium Leather Protector with Applicator Pad


Chamberlain's Leather Milk water protectant for leather.




leathermilk.com





I recommend it because unlike typical shoe conditioners this stuff is safe for your skin. There's a big difference between conditioning leather with something that'll never contact your skin vs. a watch strap.

I originally tried it because Saddle Back Leather recommended it, and its basically replaced all of the other leather care products I used to use.

I agree with dfwcowboy regarding olive oil. If you use it too much it could start to make your strap smell really bad (rancid). Same goes for coconut, vegetable oil, or anything else from your pantry ??


----------



## theunsureavenger

I actually use a red wing product simply called boot cream


----------



## theunsureavenger

Red Wing 97110 Boot Cream


Eigenschaften Die farblose Red Wing BOOT CREAM ist die perfekte Pflege für die feineren Featherstone Lederqualitäten. Mit dem pflegenden Lanolin…




www.redwingcologne.com





This one


----------



## Nokie

Bick 4. No synthetic oils, no residue, easy on, easy off, great conditioning and protection, IMHO.


----------



## Pro Diver

I've used bees wax with good success.


----------



## Robotaz

Sweat?


----------



## mui.richard

watchman600 said:


> @noregrets Thanks. The picture of the leather strap next to the small jar of cream
> is a very light tan brown, so that should mean that it doesn't darken the strap
> more than a bit.
> Is there a problem with what I did with the olive oil?


Some more than others but ALL products will darken light colored leather, even olive oil.
Good vegetable tanned or combination tanned leather are somewhat water proof to begin with anyway. So personally I'll just go with a good quality strap rather than putting products on a light colored one...seldom ends well.

Have splashed water on this strap made from Pueblo leather from Badalassi Carlo tannery strap multiple times and after the water dries off it's still good as new.
















Leather watch bands (@asketica) • Instagram photos and videos


965 Followers, 33 Following, 438 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Leather watch bands (@asketica)




instagram.com





For your existing straps I'd go with Saphir. Used to use Venetian cream but it creates a buildup of wax that will crack fine leathers so I no longer use it.


----------



## cfracing

Saphir is also what I use on my shell cordovan strap because that is what German at Casa Fagliano recommended I use when I told him my new strap arrived looking a little “dried out” to me. In hindsight it was probably an overreaction on my part.


----------



## watchman600

This article says that *vaseline* may be good to use
(I intuitively thought about vaseline and will likely try that next time.
I think it will probably work and be far better than the olive oil I tried):








Haxford







www.haxford.com




*HOW TO SOFTEN YOUR LEATHER GOODS*
From boots and belts to shoes and saddles, there's an entire world of products that benefit from leather's durability and strength. While these goods look great when you first get them home from the store, there's often a breaking-in period before they reach their full comfort levels. You might want to make this time go by quickly, but it's important to do it properly to avoid compromising the beauty and integrity of your product. Before you haphazardly apply a generic leather softener to your items, here are some professional suggestions on how to correctly condition them.

Before you start the process of softening your leather shoes or other items, you should first make sure the items are ready to receive the chosen product. This is true no matter which softening method you plan to use. Start by thoroughly cleaning every surface you intend to treat with conditioner. This can be done with a clean cloth and a small amount of water, but there are also cleaners available to help deal with tougher jobs. Once you're finished removing stains and dirt, let the piece dry completely for up to 24 hours at room temperature.

*Petroleum Jelly and Rubbing Alcohol*

The second method for softening leather is the application of rubbing alcohol and petroleum jelly. Start by using a cotton ball to apply the alcohol to every surface you'd like to soften. This might take a few different treatments because of alcohol's tendency to evaporate quickly. Once you've completely treated the whole item, follow up with a generous layer of petroleum jelly using your fingers as an applicator. Unlike the coconut oil method, you shouldn't experience any significant darkening of your items when you're finished.

*Commercial Products*

Home remedies are a good place to start, but there are occasions when they don't do the job completely. If you need something stronger, head to your local store and find a commercial product that's appropriate for your item. Read the product's instructions and apply according to the manufacturer's recommendations. You might have to reapply a few times every year to prevent your leather goods from drying out.

*Proper Care After Softening*

Once you've softened your leather goods to a desirable level, it's important to exercise proper care to keep them strong and beautiful for long-term use. You've invested a lot in your items, so treat them well by keeping a few things in mind:


Avoid prolonged exposure to direct sunlight during storage.
Allow good air flow by never storing items in sealed plastic bags.
Prevent stains by regularly using a damp cloth to clean your goods.
When polishing or conditioning, use products that don't contain dyes.
Always test any new conditioners or cleaners on a small area before full application.

*Does Vaseline soften leather?* Yes, petroleum jelly does help with softening leather as well. This works on wallets, bags, shoes, and even watch straps. The Vaseline helps coat and soften the leather to prevent cracking.


----------



## Jiman

IMO, Some of these recommendations depend on how your leather was tanned. The more expensive and quality method is vegetable tanned leather. The cheaper/quicker method is a chemical process called chrome tanned. Most if not all quality watch straps are made with veg. tanned leather. 

The basic goal of conditioning veg.tanned leather is to replace the fats, oils, and waxes that were lost from the leather after the tanning process from use. Petroleum products don’t do that. 

Rather than applying DIY stuff like baby oil or Vaseline, use conditioners that replace what was lost during the tanning process. If you doubt my explanation, contact the website where your leather came from and ask their suggestion, for example Horween. I can almost guarantee they won’t recommend using petroleum based products. Sure it might put a shine on the leather, but in the long run it’s not good for the leather. 

Petroleum products affect chrome tanned leather much less, if at all since its so stuffed with mostly synthetic chemicals.


----------



## watchman600

@Jiman That's a good point I didn't think of.
What is your recommendation?
This article shows a few that were mentioned by others here:
Bicks #4
Leather Honey
Chamberlain's Leather Milk #3








8 Best Leather Conditioner Reviews: Effective Leather Care Treatments


To restore any leather item to its former glory you need the best leather conditioner. A conditioner will make all types of leather look new.




morningchores.com




I appreciate the help...and want to protect the leather straps,
so that they stay looking great,
soften them up a little, and not have to worry about getting them wet
when I wash my hands or go out in the rain. Thanks


----------



## Jiman

I mentioned Chamberlain earlier. I listed #3 because you specified oil, but they offer a cream and cleaner as well (#1, #2 respectively). I have lots of leather stuff from Saddleback, Whites Boots, shell cordovan jackets, and various leather watch straps from various makers. I like that Chamberlains is safe for your skin, yet at the same time yields great results. Apparently you can even drink it….yuk. 

IME, oil based conditioners will naturally darken leather, especially on natural/uncolored leather. Creams on the other hand wont always darken. If you want a more water resistant leather, the oil is suggested.

If you really want to go all out, you can melt pure bees wax with a hair dryer or heat gun onto the strap and buff to a shine. It’s a process called hot stuffing leather. Sort of the leather version of waxed canvas. It works great to make hard use boots (no synthetic liners) waterproof. EDIT: On second thought, don’t do that to your leather strap 😀


----------



## JimmyBoots

As someone that works with leather as a hobby(not watch straps) I can recommend a couple of products. 

For veg tanned leathers I would use obenaufs leather oil or their heavy duty LP conditioner. 

Also Saphir Super Invulner for water proofing or Saphir grease/dubbin for general conditioning and element protection. 

For chrome tanned leathers or mix tannage leathers I would recommend Horween’s Venetian Cream. If you have expensive shell Cordovan or Chromexcel straps this is the best stuff for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

I think that I am going to get this one:








Amazon.com: Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP Leather Conditioner Natural Oil Beeswax Formula (8oz) : Automotive


Buy Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP Leather Conditioner Natural Oil Beeswax Formula (8oz): Leather Care - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




---
Hopefully, on my reddish-brown leather strap from Helm called "whiskey"
it will not significantly darken it / make it less attractive.





Google Photos







photos.google.com










Google Photos







photos.google.com













LS1


HELM Watches LS1 Leather Strap



helmwatches.com




---
I also hope that I can use it on my black Cordovan leather strap from Christopher Ward.
The deployment clasp is digging into the underside of the leather and making a mark,
and I just want to protect the beautiful leather so that it stays looking beautiful.





Cordovan Leather Strap | Christopher Ward


Buy Cordovan Leather Strap at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com




---
And I have a Direnzo leather strap that I would use it on:





Leather strap 20mm – Direnzo Watches







direnzowatches.com


----------



## watchman600

I wrote an email to Obenaufs. Let's see what they say!
I want to make sure that their LP product will work on all of my leather straps,
before I buy it and possibly mess up the straps.
Any comments of those who have used it would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## JimmyBoots

Any oil or product can will probably have a color effect on leather. Veg tanned leather changes in color and properties. It's patina is one of the positive attributes.

For Obenaufs LP you can see the difference between the treated Wickett and Craig Harness leather on left (stitched) and untreated on the right.

YMMV and every type of leather does not react in the same way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

cadillac shoe and boot care is the best thing I've ever found to feed leather.
It beats the $60/bottle moisturizer for my ekornes chairs and couches


----------



## watchman600

JimmyBoots said:


> Any oil or product can will probably have a color effect on leather. Veg tanned leather changes in color and properties. It's patina is one of the positive attributes.
> 
> For Obenaufs LP you can see the difference between the treated Wickett and Craig Harness leather on left (stitched) and untreated on the right.
> 
> YMMV and every type of leather does not react in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's hardly darker at all...and the beauty of the color is maintained.
That's what I want with the Helm whiskey leather.
Thanks for those pictures. If that is the small amount of darkening we are talking about, then there is nothing to worry about.

Also, will it work on the Christopher Ward black Cordovan leather?
(CW says that it is veg tanned):

An equine leather made from the fibrous muscles - irregular oval 'shells' - beneath the hide on the rump, shell cordovan is both beautiful and durable.

Over six months, each shell is gradually steeped in vegetable tannins before being placed onto glass frames to dry. They're then hand-dyed to achieve the signature 'aniline' finish, which retains the natural grain of the leather. Finally, the shells are hand-glazed for a luxurious, glossy look and feel, before being stitched by hand.

Every shell cordovan strap comes with our in-house Bader deployant, which enables the wearer to take the watch off with minimal fuss. And if you want to swap it for another strap, our ingenious quick-release system makes it a breeze.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## JimmyBoots

I don't know where they source their shell Cordovan from but Cordovan is a strange leather.

I only have experience with SC from Horween and would not use any product on it. The leather is so dense with oils and waxes that it develops a bloom with a temp change and you have to brush it off.

Cordovan is naturally water repellent to a degree and I would just brush it to keep it clean. I don't see how Obenauf LP would help but I don't see how it would hurt either as it probably wouldn't get absorbed.

Cordovan shells have a almost glossy vinyl feel to them. I'm a big fan.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

If you must use something I would recommend horweens venetian cream and Saphir’s renovator cream. But for a single strap that seem like over kill. Unless you start buying shoes and boots made from that stuff. 

That’s a whole other expensive path though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@JimmyBoots So, I can get the Obenauf's LP conditioner
and use it on all the Helm leather straps and the Direnzo leather strap,
and maybe use nothing on the CW Cordovan leather strap...
or just a little on the underside, 
where the deployment clasp is digging into the leather.
This seems like the best product overall for me / my leather straps. Do you agree?


----------



## watchman600

watchman600 said:


> I wrote an email to Obenaufs. Let's see what they say!
> I want to make sure that their LP product will work on all of my leather straps,
> before I buy it and possibly mess up the straps.


Just to "complete" this thread:
Obenaufs wrote back to me, but did NOT make me feel too comfortable.
Basically tried to tell me to contact each leather strap maker and ask them!
They would not give me a straight answer.
Bicks #4 says very clearly on the bottle that it will not darken leather. 
That made me feel better about using it, so I got that one.
So far, so good. The whiskey leather from Helm is now protected.
(probably both would have been fine...but this is what I got and I'm happy with it).
Thanks for all the help. Hopefully, if someone is looking for a good solution,
they will come across this thread and perhaps get the Bicks #4 easier.


----------



## watchman600

Here's how it looks...since pictures are fun to share.
Helm Vanuatu with whiskey reddish/brown amazing leather strap
...with a little help from Bicks #4 leather conditioner.
(I recommend and like all *three* of these):


----------



## austinwft

Foam Leather Cleaner | Red Wing (redwingshoes.com) 

Leather Cream | Red Wing (redwingshoes.com) 

Amazon.com: Venetian Shoe Cream, 3 Ounces, Neutral : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry 

These are products I've used for some time on most of my leather products including shoes, boots, belts, notebook cover as well as watch straps and without any noticeable color change or darkening.

Amazon.com: Tarrago Nano Shoe Protector Spray for Leather Suede Nubuck Textile Waterproofer 6.53oz - Easy-To-Use Spray Keeps Shoes Looking Clean and Offers Breathability : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry 

And for weatherproofing of both leather and fabric shoes/boots as well as all of my watch straps, I use the Tarrago Nano Spray.


----------

